
Startup Pays Cash to Buy Homes, Flip Them - prostoalex
http://www.wsj.com/article_email/startup-pays-cash-to-buy-homes-flip-them-1453423774-lMyQjAxMTE2NDIyMjMyOTI4Wj
======
daveguy
I'm so 2008 you're so 2000 and late. Seriously though. What happens in another
housing market crash when they are holding a bunch of houses with plummeting
values that won't sell? This doesn't seem like a very wise business model
after the 20/20 hindsight of 2008. Is there something I am missing or is this
a bad idea ... "but with data scientists"?

~~~
prostoalex
There's now institutional money like ARPI or AMH chasing rentable properties
at attractive cap rates. So liquidity for distressed properties is at least
somewhat better.

